# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  What is the markup % of a builder?

## brettule

I'm looking at being an owner builder, I wont be on the tools but I'd be the project manager and organize the trades all in an effort to save some coin. I was wondering what the average builder charges as a % markup for being the project manager and taking on this role? What's a reasonable markup and what's expensive generally speaking?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Right now there are more builders looking for work than seagulls. The builders that are working are making very little so now is the time to find one. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## brettule

> Right now there are more builders looking for work than seagulls. The builders that are working are making very little so now is the time to find one. 
> Good luck.

  Is 15% markup reasonable?  Thats what a builder has quoted me to project manage. Seems a bit high to me but what do I know.

----------


## johnc

> Is 15% markup reasonable? Thats what a builder has quoted me to project manage. Seems a bit high to me but what do I know.

  An architect would most likely charge less than that to design and oversee the construction, on that basis it sounds expensive. To work out if it's fair work out the cost (15% of total) and divide by a reasonable hourly rate say $55 (which is generous) and see how many hours it gives you which should give an indication of fairness.

----------


## cas

On the rare occasion that clients want my boss to project manage other works to their house that aren't involved in what we are doing, i.e. organise block layers to build a fence, he charges 20%.

----------


## intertd6

> Is 15% markup reasonable?  Thats what a builder has quoted me to project manage. Seems a bit high to me but what do I know.

   Thats very low if it includes gst, the cost depends what you want him to do, like, do your want him onsite all day every work day? or just start & inspect the trades & finished activities at critical intervals.
regards inter

----------

